# Droid 2 and Milestone 2 accessory compatibilty?



## zkyevolved (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, I was just wondering if the extended battery will fit the Milestone 2.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/New-OEM-BP7X-1820mAh-Extended-Battery-DOOR-for-Motorola-Droid-2-A955-/120879762050?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item1c24feca82

That's the link to it, it's just the official 1820 mah battery for the droid 2. I have the Milestone 2. I know the battery will, but what about the battery door?

Thanks!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I do not have an A953 (Milestone 2), and I do not have any experience with them. However, searching ebay for A953 seems to indicate the batteries are the same.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Aren't the Droid 2 and the Milestone 2 chassis physically identical?

I see no reason why the battery door would not fit.


----------



## zkyevolved (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic. Thanks guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Is the BP7X the only extended battery for droid2s models?
im thinking in getting a new one, but im not sure if there's another one with more capacity (mah)


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

Kitsune said:


> Is the BP7X the only extended battery for droid2s models?
> im thinking in getting a new one, but im not sure if there's another one with more capacity (mah)


I believe there was a bigger one, like a dual battery almost by the looks of it that required a much bigger door to hold. But the BP7X is the only one ive seen lately. I use it currently and get a full days use out of it even with heavy email and text use.

The Battery i was referring to is still available it seems. Link here - http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Battery-GLOBAL-Extended-2300mAh/dp/B005L9H85U/ref=sr_1_25?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1345179364&sr=1-25&keywords=Droid+2+global+extended+battery


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Oh ic, thanks 4 sharing.
Indeed, Its a lil bit big









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

Kitsune said:


> Oh ic, thanks 4 sharing.
> Indeed, Its a lil bit big
> 
> 
> ...


Yea the one i linked is a bit bulky. But the extended battery you linked is only slightly bigger than the stock And it, in my opinion, gives a better grip to the handling of the phone.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Since the title mentions accessories, I thought I would mention that D2 cases will work on the M2 and the D2G. On the D2G, the top corner does not fit well because the camera is raised a few mm compared the the D2, but I have been rockin a D2 case on my D2G for a long time!

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Good to know about that.
Btw theres any wired headphones with remote(music controls) which actually works?
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------

